# Biến đổi khí hậu và sự sinh sôi của "vi khuẩn ăn thịt người"



## thuhoai (6/8/18)

*Bây giờ là khoảng thời gian nắng nóng trong năm và hầu hết mọi người đều đổ xô đi biển. Và đây cũng là thời điểm các bác sĩ ghi nhận sự gia tăng của một loại vi khuẩn ăn thịt người gọi là Vibrio.*



​
Theo _Live Science,_ vi khuẩn Vibrio phát triển mạnh trong vùng nước biển ấm áp, ven biển và thường gây nhiễm các loài hải sản có vỏ được tiêu thụ rộng rãi như hàu. Các nhà khoa học cảnh báo rằng biến đổi khí hậu làm tăng nhiệt độ bề mặt biển và gia tăng mực nước biển khiến nhiễm trùng Vibrio trở nên phổ biến hơn. Khi nước ấm và dâng cao hơn đã tạo ra một môi trường thuận lợi cho vi khuẩn gây chết người này phát triển mạnh mẽ.

Theo Trung tâm Kiểm soát và Phòng ngừa Dịch bệnh (CDC), có hơn 70 loại Vibrio, trong đó có 12 loại được công nhận là gây bệnh cho người. Nhưng chỉ có 2 trong số 12 loại đó là tác nhân chủ yếu gây nhiễm khuẩn cho những người tắm biển và ăn hải sản có vỏ đó là: Vibrio Vulnificus và Vibrio Parahaemolyticus.

Kimberly Reece, nhà vi sinh vật biển tại Viện Khoa học Hàng hải Virginia cho biết: _"Vi khuẩn Vibrio Vulnificus là nguyên nhân gây ra tử vong cao nhất và thường liên quan đến nhiễm trùng vết thương"_. Vibrop Vulnificus thường được gọi là vi khuẩn ăn thịt bởi vì khi nó lây nhiễm vào vết thương, da và các mô xung quanh sẽ bị hoại tử một cách khủng khiếp (còn gọi là "bệnh vi khuẩn ăn thịt người").

Mặt khác, vi khuẩn Vibrio Parahaemolyticus là loại thường được tìm thấy trong hải sản có vỏ, và mặc dù nó gây ra nhiều trường hợp nhiễm khuẩn vibrio nhưng nó không nguy hiểm chết người như Vibrio Vulnificu. Thông thường, những người bị nhiễm vi khuẩn vibrio từ hải sản có vỏ có thể bị các triệu chứng như khó chịu ở đường tiêu hóa (tiêu chảy và nôn mửa), nhưng nếu họ khỏe mạnh thì thường phục hồi trong vòng vài ngày.

Tuy nhiên, nhiễm khuẩn là tình trạng nguy hiểm đối với những người có hệ miễn dịch yếu hoặc có tiền sử bệnh tật. Những người có hệ miễn dịch suy yếu có thể bị bệnh nặng và tử vong do cả hai loại nhiễm khuẩn vibrio. Theo CDC, vi khuẩn Vibrio giết chết khoảng 1 trong 4 người bị lây nhiễm chỉ trong vòng một hoặc hai ngày.

*Sinh sôi trong môi trường nhiệt độ nóng*




_Vi khuẩn Vibrio dưới ống kính hiển vi_​
CDC cho biết 80% nhiễm khuẩn Vibrio xảy ra giữa tháng 5 và tháng 10, khi nhiệt độ nước biển ấm nhất. Khi nhiệt độ nước ven biển tăng lên toàn cầu thì các trường nhiễm khuẩn Vibrio cũng tăng lên.

Craig Baker-Austin, nhà vi sinh vật biển tại Trung tâm Khoa học Thủy sản và Nuôi trồng Thủy sản ở Anh cho biết: _"Chúng ta thấy nhiều bệnh nhiễm khuẩn hơn vào đầu mùa và trong mùa"._

Vibrio là một trong những tác nhân gây bệnh khiến tỷ lệ mắc bệnh gia tăng ở Mỹ. Theo một nghiên cứu gần đây trên tạp chí Estuaries and Coasts, từ năm 1996 đến năm 2005, tỷ lệ nhiễm khuẩn Vibrio ở Đông Nam nước Mỹ tăng hơn 80%. Nghiên cứu tương tự đã mô tả mối quan hệ rõ ràng giữa mức độ vi khuẩn Vibrio tăng lên ở bờ biển phía đông nam của Mỹ với sự gia tăng độ mặn và nhiệt độ của nước biển. Nhưng các nhà nghiên cứu nhận thấy rằng mực nước biển dâng có thể gây ảnh hưởng lớn đến tỷ lệ nhiễm khuẩn tăng lên. Đó là vì vi khuẩn Vibrio phát triển mạnh trong vùng nước lợ, hoặc nước chỉ hơi mặn, chẳng hạn như đầm lầy, cửa sông và các vùng ven biển khác. Khi mực nước biển dâng lên, nước biển của đại dương sẽ thâm nhập sâu hơn vào các con sông và suối nước ngọt, tạo ra môi trường sống thuận lợi cho vi khuẩn Vibrio.

Baker-Austin giải thích thêm, biến đổi khí hậu sẽ khắc nghiệt hơn và đóng vai trò quan trọng trong sự phát triển của vi khuẩn Vibrio. Ví dụ, ông cho biết sau cơn bão Katrina tại Mỹ năm 2005, có rất nhiều nước biển và nước ngọt trộn lẫn với nhau và mọi người phải lội qua nó. Do đó, đã có một sự gia tăng đáng kể các trường hợp nhiểm khuẩn Vibrio trong khu vực.

Nhiệt độ biển cũng ấm hơn ở những nơi có vĩ độ cao hơn, có nghĩa là phạm vi địa lý của Vibrio có khả năng mở rộng. Reece nói: "Tôi nghĩ điều quan trọng nhất là chúng ta nhận ra rằng khi thời tiết nóng lên, nhiễm khuẩn Vibrio sẽ xảy ra ở những khu vực mà trước đây ta chưa biết".

*Nâng cao hiểu biết rất quan trọng*

Austin-Baker cho biết mặc dù tỷ lệ nhiễm khuẩn Vibrio ngày càng tăng, nó vẫn là một căn bệnh rất hiếm gặp. Vào năm 2017, CDC ước tính, ở Mỹ, khoảng 80.000 người bị nhiễm vi khuẩn Vibrio mỗi năm và khoảng 100 người chết do nhiễm khuẩn. Để tham khảo, số người bị nhiễm vi-rút cúm còn cao gấp 400 lần so với bị nhiễm khuẩn Vibrio. Tuy nhiên, cả hai nhà vi sinh học đều khẳng định điều quan trọng là phải cảnh giác về những rủi ro khi bị nhiễm khuẩn.

_"Nước biển đầy ắp vi khuẩn, virus và tất cả mọi thứ",_ Austin-Baker nói. Các vết thương hở, vết cắt hoặc vết trầy đều là "cổng vào" cho vi khuẩn, do đó những người bị thương cần giảm thiểu sự tiếp xúc với nước biển, đồng thời tìm đến sự giúp đỡ tại các cơ sở y khoa càng sớm càng tốt.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

